# MacBook won't recognize external DVD burner



## pierred (Apr 16, 2008)

PLEASE HELP!

My Macbook (1.83 Ghz Intel COre Duo, Mac OSX 10.4.10) won't recognize or find my external LAcie Porshe dvd burner... Although I have used it many times since buying it 18 months ago. Suddenly, Toast doesn't seem to see it, neither does iDVD 6.0.3... The burn button doesn't activate and stays closed. The weird thing is that when I check the system profiler, it sees it. What gives? Help please!!!!!!


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 17, 2008)

Disconnect the drive then reset your Pram. Then re-connect the drive to see if it works.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 17, 2008)

duplicate post


----------

